# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] The remote server returned an unexpected response: (413) Request Entity Too Large.

## Zakary

Hi there! :wave: 

I'm trying to build a WCF Application service, using FW4.0.
My service work correctly when transferring EntiryFramework object between Server and client. But I'm having problem passing EF object from Client to Server.

Here some more detail about my environment:
- The service is running in debug mode locally on IIS
- I'm running all this on my Windows 7
- I'm using Visual Studio 2010 on FW4.0

I'm trying to send a object (tblClient) to server to save the record, but a keep having the error  (413) Request Entity Too Large.
Here the full stack:



```
System.ServiceModel.ProtocolException occurred
  HResult=-2146233087
  Message=The remote server returned an unexpected response: (413) Request Entity Too Large. 
  Source=mscorlib
  StackTrace:
    Server stack trace: 
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.HttpChannelUtilities.ValidateRequestReplyResponse(HttpWebRequest request, HttpWebResponse response, HttpChannelFactory`1 factory, WebException responseException, ChannelBinding channelBinding)
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.HttpChannelFactory`1.HttpRequestChannel.HttpChannelRequest.WaitForReply(TimeSpan timeout)
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.RequestChannel.Request(Message message, TimeSpan timeout)
       at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.RequestChannelBinder.Request(Message message, TimeSpan timeout)
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.ServiceChannel.Call(String action, Boolean oneway, ProxyOperationRuntime operation, Object[] ins, Object[] outs, TimeSpan timeout)
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.ServiceChannelProxy.InvokeService(IMethodCallMessage methodCall, ProxyOperationRuntime operation)
       at System.ServiceModel.Channels.ServiceChannelProxy.Invoke(IMessage message)
    Exception rethrown at [0]: 
       at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.HandleReturnMessage(IMessage reqMsg, IMessage retMsg)
       at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PrivateInvoke(MessageData& msgData, Int32 type)
       at ClientApp.ServiceReference1.IService.SaveClient(tblClient client)
       at ClientApp.ServiceReference1.ServiceClient.SaveClient(tblClient client) in C:\dufh\WPF Project\ClientApp\Service References\ServiceReference1\Reference.vb:line 2383
       at ClientApp.ViewModel.ClientViewModel.SaveClient() in C:\dufh\WPF Project\ClientApp\ViewModel\ClientViewModel.vb:line 48
  InnerException: System.Net.WebException
       HResult=-2146233079
       Message=The remote server returned an error: (413) Request Entity Too Large.
       Source=System
       StackTrace:
            at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
            at System.ServiceModel.Channels.HttpChannelFactory`1.HttpRequestChannel.HttpChannelRequest.WaitForReply(TimeSpan timeout)
       InnerException:
```

I've do some research and all point to the _maxBufferSize and/or_ _maxBufferPoolSize and/or maxReceivedMessageSize_ witch is not large enough in the Client config App.Config. So I inscresed them to maximum value : maxBufferSize="2147483647" maxBufferPoolSize="2147483647" maxReceivedMessageSize="2147483647"But still the error remain.

Here my full Client App.Config


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<configuration>
  <system.diagnostics>
    <sources>
      <!-- This section defines the logging configuration for My.Application.Log -->
      <source name="DefaultSource" switchName="DefaultSwitch">
        <listeners>
          <add name="FileLog"/>
          <!-- Uncomment the below section to write to the Application Event Log -->
          <!--<add name="EventLog"/>-->
        </listeners>
      </source>
    </sources>
    <switches>
      <add name="DefaultSwitch" value="Information" />
    </switches>
    <sharedListeners>
      <add name="FileLog"
           type="Microsoft.VisualBasic.Logging.FileLogTraceListener, Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=8.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a, processorArchitecture=MSIL"
           initializeData="FileLogWriter"/>
      <!-- Uncomment the below section and replace APPLICATION_NAME with the name of your application to write to the Application Event Log -->
      <add name="EventLog" type="System.Diagnostics.EventLogTraceListener" initializeData="MVVM Sampling"/>
    </sharedListeners>
  </system.diagnostics>
  <system.serviceModel>
    <bindings>
      <basicHttpBinding>
        <binding name="BasicHttpBinding_IService" maxBufferSize="2147483647" maxReceivedMessageSize="2147483647"/>
      </basicHttpBinding>
    </bindings>
    <client>
      <endpoint address="http://localhost:7803/Service1.svc" binding="basicHttpBinding"
          bindingConfiguration="BasicHttpBinding_IService" contract="ServiceReference1.IService"
          name="BasicHttpBinding_IService" />
    </client>
  </system.serviceModel>
</configuration>
```

and the full Web.Config WCF service Web.Config


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<configuration>

  <system.web>
    <compilation debug="true" strict="false" explicit="true" targetFramework="4.0" />
  </system.web>
  <system.serviceModel>
    
    <bindings>
      <basicHttpBinding>
        <binding name="BasicHttpBinding_IService" maxBufferPoolSize="2147483647" maxReceivedMessageSize="2147483647" maxBufferSize="2147483647">
          <readerQuotas maxDepth="200" maxStringContentLength="8388608" maxArrayLength="16384" maxBytesPerRead="2147483647" maxNameTableCharCount="16384" />
        </binding>
      </basicHttpBinding>
    </bindings>
    
    <behaviors>
      <serviceBehaviors>
        <behavior>
          <!-- To avoid disclosing metadata information, set the value below to false and remove the metadata endpoint above before deployment -->
          <serviceMetadata httpGetEnabled="true"/>
          <!-- To receive exception details in faults for debugging purposes, set the value below to true.  Set to false before deployment to avoid disclosing exception information -->
          <serviceDebug includeExceptionDetailInFaults="false"/>
        </behavior>
      </serviceBehaviors>
    </behaviors>
    <serviceHostingEnvironment multipleSiteBindingsEnabled="true" />

    
  </system.serviceModel>
  <system.webServer>
    <modules runAllManagedModulesForAllRequests="true"/>
  </system.webServer>
  <connectionStrings>
    <add name="MaitreEntities" connectionString="metadata=res://*/Schemat.csdl|res://*/Schemat.ssdl|res://*/Schemat.msl;provider=System.Data.SqlClient;provider connection string=&quot;data source=INFOFILE2\SQL2008R2;initial catalog=0001ConneryFerland;user id=sa;password=kermit80;multipleactiveresultsets=True;App=EntityFramework&quot;" providerName="System.Data.EntityClient" />
  </connectionStrings>
</configuration>
```

Any help would be very welcome :-)

----------


## Zakary

I've also read that I may need to change in the IIS config, but i'm not very used to IIS, so I don't know where to change that config

----------


## Zakary

*For the record*

I think I got it. 
The Web.Config from the service does not have the binding information.
I placed this info in it, and voila!


```
  <bindings>
      <basicHttpBinding>
        <binding maxBufferPoolSize="2147483647" maxBufferSize="2147483647" maxReceivedMessageSize="2147483647" messageEncoding="Text">
          <readerQuotas maxDepth="2000000" maxStringContentLength="2147483647" maxArrayLength="2147483647" maxBytesPerRead="2147483647" maxNameTableCharCount="2147483647" />
        </binding>
      </basicHttpBinding>
    </bindings>
```

_Note here that the binding did not have a name specified._

----------


## jose.alcione

> *For the record*
> 
> I think I got it. 
> The Web.Config from the service does not have the binding information.
> I placed this info in it, and voila!
> 
> 
> ```
>   <bindings>
> ...


OK! After hours and hours searching for solution you save my day. Thanks a lot.

----------


## JOSE_ALVAREZ

*>>Note here that the binding did not have a name specified.*

Thank you so much... !!!  I had 4 days with the same error and not solution..  This words made the difference "_the binding did not have a name specified_".   Thanx again.

----------

